# le plus vite / le plus rapidement / aussi vite que possible



## samikahan

lo mas de prisa posible ?!


----------



## Domtom

Voy a responderte lo más deprisa/rápidamente posible: _le plus tôt/vite possible._


----------



## samikahan

Hola Domtom. Gracias !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

También se dice "*le plus vite que possible"* como en tu pregunta.


----------



## samikahan

Tximeleta123 said:


> Hola
> 
> También se dice "*le plus vite que possible"* como en tu pregunta.


 
Se dice asi en espanol ?!!!!!


----------



## Domtom

samikahan said:


> ¿Se dice asi en espanol?


 
Decirse sí, pero escribirse no:

lo más deprisa posible


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tximeleta !

Creo que confundes dos expresiones:

- le plus vite possible
- aussi vite que possible

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gvergara

Gévy said:


> Creo que confundes dos expresiones:
> 
> *- le plus vite possible*
> *- aussi vite que possible*


¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

En español es simplemente:
Lo más rapido posible.

Le plus vite = Lo más rapido
Aussi vite = Tan rapido
Aussi vite que possible = Tan pronto como puedas



			
				Domtom said:
			
		

> lo más deprisa posible


No se oye muy bien. Mejor:
Lo más pronto posible


----------



## Domtom

> *- le plus vite possible*
> *- aussi vite que possible*
> 
> *¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos expresiones?*


 
Me parece que:

1) Lo más pronto/rápidamente posible ;

2) Tan pronto como se pueda.


----


*Serinus*: No había visto tu edición.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gévy said:


> Hola Tximeleta !
> 
> Creo que confundes dos expresiones:
> 
> - le plus vite possible
> - aussi vite que possible
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

Ah oui Gévy! J'ai tout melangé  

Pido disculpas a quien haya podido confundir mi respuesta. 

Gracias Gévy


----------



## gvergara

Domtom said:


> Me parece que:
> 
> 1) Lo más pronto/rápidamente posible ;
> 2) Tan pronto como se pueda.


Pues en ese caso, lo más pronto posible es necesariamente tan pronto como se pueda, ¿no?


----------



## Domtom

En significado sí, pero en estilo no. Todo esto en el supuesto de que sea como creo, claro.


----------



## Ben-J

Bonjour,

Je me demande comment traduire "le plus rapidement possible" dans la phrase suivante:
Pouvez-vous remplir et signer le document ci-joint le plus rapidement possible?

Je propose:
¿Usted puede rellenar y firmar el documento adjunto el más rapidamente que pueda?

Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## samikahan

Merci a tous ! Gracias a todos !


----------



## blue moore

Je me demande comment traduire "le plus rapidement possible" dans la phrase suivante:
Pouvez-vous remplir et signer le document ci-joint le plus rapidement possible?

Je propose:
¿*puede (yo diría: podría)* usted  rellenar y firmar el documento adjunto *lo *más rapidamente *posible*?

esa sería mi alternativa


----------



## samikahan

blue moore said:


> Je me demande comment traduire "le plus rapidement possible" dans la phrase suivante:
> Pouvez-vous remplir et signer le document ci-joint le plus rapidement possible?
> 
> Je propose:
> ¿*puede (yo diría: podría)* usted rellenar y firmar el documento adjunto *lo *más rapidamente *posible*?
> 
> esa sería mi alternativa


 
Rapidamente se puede remplazar con : antes ?!


----------



## blue moore

si es para traducir, es mejor mantener el término, 
ahora, si vas a usarlo tu, puedes usar ambos indistintamente...decirle al cliente que te rellene y firme el documento lo antes posible, o lo más rápidamente posible...
al menos, eso es lo que pienso...


----------



## samikahan

Merci blue !


----------



## Fandeceline

Hola a todos !

Querría decir "ce qui nous laisse penser qu'il s'agissait d'une forme de course entre les dos protagonistes qui désiraient finir le repas *le plus rapidement possible* car ils étaient tous les deux mal à l'aise"

He escrito eso :
"lo que nos deja penser que se trataba de una forma de carrera entre los dos protagonistas que deseaban acabar el almuerzo "*lo más rapidámente possible*" (?) ya que ambos no eran muy comodos". Ou alors "au plus vite", serait-ce "lo mas rapido" ?

Gracias por ayudarme !


----------



## Epsilon5

Para mi sería

lo más rapido posible

Pero espera otras respuestas...


----------



## Yuturna

¡Hola!

A mí me sonaría mejor "lo antes posible ya que ninguno de los dos estaba cómodo", aunque si quieres respetar el término original sería "lo más rápido posible".

Un saludo.


----------



## Fandeceline

Muchas gracias Epsilon5 y Yuturna !


----------

